# Food Saver



## jz75455 (Nov 15, 2010)

Is a food saver a good way to store dry goods such a flour ( after freezing), sugar, beans and other dry goods? 

Once in the plastic bag I plan to store in a plastic tub...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, but better if ya vac seal em in mylar bags fer long term storage. Over extended periods a time the vac bags will let in oxygen.

Sugar will get hard when vac sealed, not a problem if ya don't mind scrapin it off.


----------



## jz75455 (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for that, new to this but learning evryday thanks to ya'll! Should i use a oxyen absorber with the mylar bag?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

You can actually vac seal them mylar bags if they fit in yer machine. Ya place about a 2 inch piece a vac bag (1 gallon vac bag in a 1 gal mylar bag)about 3/4 in down inside em an vac an seal. Then ya shouldn't need the O2 absorbers. Takes a bit a practice but once ya get the hang of it works perty neat.

Or ya can vac seal stuff then put em in mylar bags with the O2 absorbers an be double protected.

Love my foodsaver, I vac bag all my stuff fer CERT deployments just ta keep it dry an clean. Lots a uses!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

jz75455 said:


> Thanks for that, new to this but learning evryday thanks to ya'll! Should i use a oxyen absorber with the mylar bag?


oxygen absorbers are so cheap that I never bother debating the necessity of it anymore, I just use em'


----------



## WEcoyote (Nov 19, 2010)

just for thought food dont need to be preserved if its still alive. I just got my 4 year old a pair of breading rabbits as ...um ...pets.....tasty pets!


have you considered dry ice nitro packing?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

jz75455 said:


> Is a food saver a good way to store dry goods such a flour ( after freezing), sugar, beans and other dry goods?
> 
> *Once in the plastic bag I plan to store in a plastic tub...*


 that'll work fine but,

the only good way to store flour for a few yrs is in a freezer, after the wheat is processed into flour, the shelf life goes down to almost 0 compared to wheat which is around 30 yrs.

it would be cheaper to store beans, rice,split peas in those 64 oz juice bottles out of the light if you don't have enough to use five gal pails.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't forget the food saver mason jar lid attachment!
I love that thing--now I gotta buy the small mouth attachment too.
now you can't vac-pack everything in mason jars but I do vac-pack my herbs and spices and many of the odd flours and rices and beans and other assorted goodies--that is where all those big 1/2 gallon mason jars come in handy.
I just opened and used up a mason jar of powdered sugar and it didn't get clumpy or anything, nor did it absorb any off flavors and I know that it was about 3 years old.
I also have a few of the food saver canister jars and I love them for brown sugar-keeps it nice and soft and I don't have to worry about it going rock hard! (cure for hard brown sugar-a slice of apple or bread and then seal it in with the brown sugar for a few days-- the sugar is hydroscopic and will steal the moisture from the bread or fruit and become soft again).

Another hint for the food savor-if it seems to not want to vac right--you might need to replace the rubber gaskets- they are $3 each at food saver site... It does make a world of difference. I need to keep a few on hand.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use mine a lot. It doesn't replace mylar and O2 absorbers, but it fills the gap in between. I have the "open and in use" containers in the kitchen and the 5 gal/mylar in the basement. I vac pac some of it that I plan to use soon ( a year or so ). I also vac packed my sprouting seeds in large 1/2 gal mason jars.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the food saver a lot. The jar sealer is another attachment I use frequently. I also use mylar, but for the bulk of things, right now the food saver bags are cheaper.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Where can I buy oxygen absorbers in bulk for the best price?


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

The LDS have good prices. You can search ebay too. I like to have a couple hand warmers around for small batches. Once you open a big pack you need to use it fast.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

lotsoflead said:


> that'll work fine but,
> 
> the only good way to store flour for a few yrs is in a freezer, after the wheat is processed into flour, the shelf life goes down to almost 0 compared to wheat which is around 30 yrs.
> 
> it would be cheaper to store beans, rice,split peas in those 64 oz juice bottles out of the light if you don't have enough to use five gal pails.


Hi LL
I've never heard that about wheat and the 30 year thing.. i know they found wheat in King Tut's tomb and planted it and it grew.. as did some seeds from an 8000 tomb in China.. those were said to be Tomato seeds..

just wondering about the 30 year thing..

I have a friend who stores corn for milling in Gal glass jugs which works real well.. and i swear that corn bread made from freshly ground corn is the best I ever ate!!..


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

jz75455 said:


> Thanks for that, new to this but learning evryday thanks to ya'll! Should i use a oxyen absorber with the mylar bag?


Hi, I just read don't use absorber with sugar ---you get a rock.


----------



## jz75455 (Nov 15, 2010)

I found Mylar bags and Oxyen absorbers at good prices here
Desiccants and Moisture Indicator Cards. Silica Gel Desiccats,

Does anyone have a website they recomend?


----------



## lindadross2003 (Jan 8, 2013)

so if you use the food saver you still need to use the oxygen absorbers? and once you take the flour out of the freezer how long is it good for? i put dry beans in coke bottles do i need to use the oxygen absorbers there as well, i read where you can use bay leaves


----------

